# SE Michigan



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Am I too late for Morels this year? Or is this rain going to set them free? I’ve been hunting and learning a little the last few years and figured I would ask the experts. Now that the kids are grown up and I have some Walleye, I figure it would be a good time to try and the wife wants to go and try some spots. Any info would be appreciated! Peace


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know. I'm limited on how much I can look this year. But I think I found seven the first time out. Two a week later and one yesterday. I'm thinking Monday will be a good day to look.

Good luck!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I am thinking Sunday down here. It all depends if we get thunder showers tonight with the warm temperatures. The very few I stumbled on this year were frozen!


----------



## MOtigerinMI (Aug 8, 2015)

The spots I find blacks and greys in every year still haven't produced this year... not sure what to think... odd weather for sure but think this recent rain and warm up with have them and potentially the yellows popping soon!


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Mushrooms are popping. Found a couple hundred in the past week. Just started finding the Blondies. Really hoping this rain kicks things off. I got a some honey holes that are late season spots that haven't popped yet.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

luckyfish said:


> Mushrooms are popping. Found a couple hundred in the past week. Just started finding the Blondies. Really hoping this rain kicks things off. I got a some honey holes that are late season spots that haven't popped yet.
> View attachment 532767
> View attachment 532769


What county? Do you ever find your early season spots to be near (couple football fields) a late season spot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm feeling more hopeful already.


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

Found my first 2 blonds in Livingston Co today. Checked all of my spots and these two were together by a dead elm. Nothing by apples for me yet....which happens to be where a lot of my most productive spots are usually.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

BayBound said:


> Found my first 2 blonds in Livingston Co today. Checked all of my spots and these two were together by a dead elm. Nothing by apples for me yet....which happens to be where a lot of my most productive spots are usually.


Livingston county has been good for the last 3 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Do you ever find your early season spots to be near (couple football fields) a late season spot?.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes I have found where they will grow up or down the hillsides from late April to early June in specific areas


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I got out this morning and tried a new spot a few miles from home. Only found two, but I might have been late.


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Livingston county has been good for the last 3 weeks.


Congrats. That’s not what I’m seeing but maybe all of my spots here just went dry all at the same time. Been checking them every 2-3 days for the past month.
Crabs were by far my best last year and have yet to find anything by one this year. Hoping that changes because there are very few elm in the areas I have come across.


----------



## PicaTommy (Feb 18, 2011)

Today may have been my last hoorah in Oakland County. The cold dry snap stifled a spot with grays a couple weeks ago, scored a little over a dozen in the last couple days, mostly yellows. Competition is always stiff, but more than usual this year it seems.























Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what kind of mushrooms these are? Found them in my garden area where I threw a bunch of morel spore slurry a few years ago. I know these aren’t morels, so I was wondering if I got shipped a slurry of some other type of mushroom? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

What the heck is Moral slurry?


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Chessieman said:


> What the heck is Moral slurry?


Buy like a bag of morel spores and then mix it with water to make a “slurry”. Then spread the slurry around dead elms/ash etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> View attachment 538001
> View attachment 538003
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what they are but I see them in decomposing woodchips.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> View attachment 538001
> View attachment 538003
> 
> 
> ...


I just happen to have a mushroom field book on me today and with the color of the caps they kind of look like hedgehogs, Hydnum Umbilicatum.

Obviously check multiple sources and what not, but hopefully this will send you in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> View attachment 538001
> View attachment 538003
> 
> 
> ...



*Key to Agrocybe sp. in North America*

https://www.mushroomexpert.com/agrocybe.html


----------

